
Apple iPad Air (A14 Bionic) - tosh
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/apple-unveils-all-new-ipad-air-with-a14-bionic-apples-most-advanced-chip/
======
tosh
comparison between the iPad Pro 11" (2nd model) and the iPad Air 11.9" 4th
gen:

[https://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/?device1=ipad-
pro-11&devi...](https://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/?device1=ipad-
pro-11&device2=ipad-air-4th-gen&device3=ipad-8th-gen)

the Pro comes with a better camera (ultra wide), more maximum storage (1TB vs
256GB), slightly higher resolution at same DPI and higher screen brigthness
(600 nits vs 500 nits)

------
ladyanita22
It doesn't seem to be much more powerful per core than the A13.

